# New Challenge - Tell Us About The Crazy Things Your Dog(s) has/have Done



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My thread about the inimitable Ms. Tuesday's latest escapade and some of the wonderful responses made me think we needed a thread of its own, in which we could all post the crazy or *b-a-d* to the bone things our little ones have done.

If you happen to have photos, so much the better. Now, who will take me up on this challenge and get us started?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Timely topic...guess who found an unattended Polly Pocket this morning....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oops! It is always funnier when it happens to someone else. I should have had a picture of me last night with my bare foot in the ketchup.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

After Ruff gets a bath she goes into hyper drive. While we're trying to dry her off and brush her she runs around the house at full speed. Up and down the hall, on and off the living room furniture, around the recliners and end tables. Then she'll stop for a minute and let us brush her and then she's off again.:crazy:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Timely topic...guess who found an unattended Polly Pocket this morning....
> 
> View attachment 32848


Oh, Kipling! That's just so WRONG!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

KSC said:


> Timely topic...guess who found an unattended Polly Pocket this morning....
> 
> View attachment 32848


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Ya..Kipling's got a strange..creepy obsession with ...um...dolls....

(I really believe he's a 9 year old girl come back as a dog....)


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> Timely topic...guess who found an unattended Polly Pocket this morning....
> 
> View attachment 32848


ahahahahaha now that is funny!!!! Izzo chews up EVERYTHING from crayons to toys. You can't leave anything unattended.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Izzo likes to lick Cassie's ears and the inside of her mouth. It's so disgusting. I am always fussing at him to stop. She just lays there and takes it. When we lived in our old house a piece of wood was missing from around the tile on floor around the fireplace. I guess crumbs or things would get down in the crack. Izzo would stand there and lick for an hour if you would let him. Weird dog.


----------



## mamahava (Aug 4, 2010)

Well it's not exactly bad to the bone, but Mateo loves to play in my yarn basket...but sometimes he gets the tables turned on him......shortly after this video my yarn was moved into a closet where he couldn't get to it.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh my...that's so cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, that's adorable! I can't believe how cute they can be when they're doing that puppy thing. Love it!!!


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

Last night we had family over for my son's bday. We were all in the livingroom having cake and ice cream. Ellie was ON the diningroom table enjoying ice cream right out of the bucket. She is so naughty!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

LOVED Mateo in the yarn! TOO CUTE!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just had a good laugh. I've been sitting here at my computer, working diligently on a few things, paying too little attention to the furballs. It's a grim day here, with what feels like gale force winds (I'm sure they're not) slapping at my windows. It's definitely time for lunch but I'm feeling lazy so I grabbed the remains of a honey bran muffin I bought two days ago to tide me over till I can't stand it anymore and get up to eat.

Our favorite little imp, responding to the rustling of paper like Pavlov's dog, ran over to be first in line for any tasty tidbit donated or falling anywhere in her area of capture. After I shared what little there was, dutifully picking out the few raisins, I put the leftover bits on the paper bag just to the left of my keyboard. All of a sudden, out of the corner of my eye, I saw the bag inching it's way toward the edge of the table. Ms. Tish had decided the bounty was hers, after all she was the hunter. I caught it just before it went over the edge an into my hungry girl's mouth. 

Too bad there was no time to grab a camera. When she doesn't make me crazy, my little redhead does make me laugh.


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

So far, Bailey has chewed through three or four pairs of my shoes, a cell phone charger, an xbox controller, countless rolls of toilet paper, among other things. He also runs around crazily after a bath for about 20 minutes. Enzo only likes to chew tags on things, and also puts anything in sight into his mouth, yesterday he found a saltine cracker in the grass and also a dead bee


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

baileyandenzo said:


> So far, Bailey has chewed through three or four pairs of my shoes, a cell phone charger, an xbox controller, countless rolls of toilet paper, among other things. He also runs around crazily after a bath for about 20 minutes. Enzo only likes to chew tags on things, and also puts anything in sight into his mouth, yesterday he found a saltine cracker in the grass and also a dead bee


The cracker I can see, the dead bee, not so much. Gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

These are funny!! Keep them coming. I got nothin.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound: Great stuff!!

My lil' girl...she's an angel...:angel: har!

I'll keep the camera ready...

Kara


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's a story I call the SA that wasn't. 

My 11 month old Hav sleeps in his crate and has never had a problem. A couple of nights ago about ~5 minutes after I put him in for the night, I hear quiet whining that turns into barking. I ignore him. I'm just thinking he wants to play a little more and am not about to encourage any bedtime shenanigans. This goes on for about 10 mins, and I'm hoping the neighbors don't complain. Finally he quiets down and goes to sleep. In the morning, I discover that he was crying because he knocked half of his bedtime treat/snack outside of his crate where he couldn't get it. 

Silly Marlowe.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, poor baby.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Santos drags my shoes to his bed and sleeps with them...doesn't chew them. What he does chew on is underwear...but only girl underwear. Ugh!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ruby chews the entire crotch out of any panties she can wrap her mouth around. She also chews wallpaper off the wall, fabric wrap off furniture, in other words anything that looks enticing enough to destroy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Some funny stuff, guys! I think Abby's too old to be bad (3) but I'm sure since I said that she will come up with something soon!


----------



## Feisty (Nov 20, 2009)

Ari is Kiplings lookalike and also has a sock addiction (dirty is best). He's also a lot like Bailey - loving toilet paper, other people's stuff etc. I've had a cold this week and he's been molesting me to get kleenex out of my pockets.Oh and same deal on running laps around the house when he's wet. 

He once took my son's month-old cell phone off the coffee table and chewed it until half the number keys fell off, just because my son was playing Xbox and ignored his attempts to play!! 

Last week he snuffled into a visiting friend's purse and stole a plastic-encased tampon. Normally he teases us with his prize so we'll chase him but he knew this one was a treasure and ran directly under our bed. We keep our bathroom doors closed, have a gate between him and the entrance hall (shoes) and don't leave anything down low or on the floor that can be eaten by our little monkey. 

Life before Ari was simpler but a lot more boring.


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

So, Enzo has been doing the weirdest thing lately...when Bailey was younger he had a smaller crate that onyl he fit in and when Enzo came we bought Bailey a BIG crate, and gave Enzo Baileys old one. Enzo loves Baileys big crate so much that we have let him sleep in there and spend the time that we are at work in there. Up until yesterday I had The crate partitioned off so they couldnt pee on the other end of it, but Enzos getting bigger so i figure i would put a second bed in there and take down the partition. Since i did this, the weirdest thing happens. I put them in the crate and they lay in there beds, and then a minute later a queit fight breaks out and i look to see them in the opposite beds. I think Bailey is getting pushed around! Today when I went home for lunch i went to put them away and as soon as i opened the bedroom door bailey RAN and JUMPED into his bed in the crate! Poor Bailey!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My brave little man shows his true color (yellow) again. 

Tonight, in his enthusiasm to inhale his food, Jack pushed his bowl out of his crate. It perched at an angle against the opening to the crate. One lone piece of kibble abandoned in it. 

Jack leaps out of the crate and spins around to capture the errant bowl when...........

OMG! There is a reflection in the stainless steel bowl! bark, bark, bark, growl, growl, growl.... whimper. whimper... How can he get the kibble if the scary reflection is there?

I had to put the bowl flat on the floor before he stopped barking.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

My dog Kashi has to have a daily erection....His day is not complete unless he has had a full blown erection....is there any cause for worry?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

*Ouch!*

More of a bonehead move on my part.

We have been practicing enthusiastic recalls for our puppy kindergarten class. Since Jack is a velcro dog, it isn't difficult. Basically, I tried to sneak a few feet away from him, scoot down, throw open my arms wide, and yell, "Jack! Come!"

boing.. boing... He comes. hugs and praising all over the place.

Tonight, he was by the tree trying to dig a hole to China. "Aha! He is 20 feet from me and not paying attention. Perfect. JACK! COME!"

I didn't factor in that RLH Havs gather quite a bit of speed in 20 feet.... and his face was completely covered in dirt.

boing... boing... Yay! He is coming! 
boing... boing... He is LEAPING... 
BAM! nose meets nose.

ouch... and I still think I have dirt up my nose from our collision.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Pam, I hope you'll forgive me because I'm sitting here LOL. As least you know it works.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, but I didn't expect it to work so well! My nose still hurts. ound:


----------



## ma2bella (Dec 30, 2009)

Bells helps sort clothing by taking all my underthings and hiding them in her hid-e hole under the bed. Before I do each load of laundry I check under the bed, the couch and the loveseat. There is ALWAYS undies, bras, socks and if she is made because I've left I will find my jammies in "the hole." In order to find them she has to dig under 3 stacks of pillows to get them!

The other weird thing Bells does is, I have already posted, but will also post it here. Any man, but mostly DH, she chews on arm hairs. Much like you would chew up and down on an ear of corn on the colb.


----------



## ma2bella (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh! That is too funny morrisscsps! We switched out Bells' bowls from metal because she would drag the food out fast as she could so the doggie in the bottom wouldn't get her! Now she has plain white square bowls. BORING!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

One of my puppy buyers tells me about her Shayna, which came from my first litter. I gave Shayna to Jackie because she was already a family friend, my son's former school librarian and knew dogs (she had the Westie that was in the Elizabeth Arden commercials). 

Now Shayna grew a little longer in body than her brothers and sisters and so can easily reach the top of Jackie's counters in the kitchen and remove items of choice. 

It got so bad we had to hire a trainer to teach both owner and dog LOL. Anyway Shayna was doing fine for a few months and Jackie let her guard down and put a bag of chocolate covered cookies on the counter. 

Now our Shayna has a sweet tooth and has tasted chocolate from one of her previous counter raids, so she just couldn't stand it..the smell was too much. Jackie went to take a shower, her husband was reading the paper and stealthful Shayna jumped up to the counter following her nose and got the bag. Then opened the bag and feasted on the forbidden chocolate. 

She was taken to the vet, she did get sick but lived to tell the story again. I do hope Jackie learns that with this dog the counter is never a place for chocolate.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

The yarn video was so cute -- it gave me a nice laugh.

Yesterday, I was volunteering for a fund raising rummage sale my local humane society. It was a prep day before the sale this Friday. Sometimes some of us bring our dogs as all the volunteers are animal people. I had bought a good size soft sided crate at a prior sale and sometimes I bring Dori and Chloe. They are amazingly good there. We had been there for about three hours (and they had one potty break) and I was working in the back room and Chloe comes in the back heading for the open back door. Thank goodness we saw her. She had opened the zipper closure at the front -- there were two zippers and I had them meeting at the bottom -- big lesson learned -- they will go to the top in the future (where they cannot reach them). Also surprising was that Dori was still in the crate and did not follow Chloe!


----------

